# summer jobs for students



## Markjbloggs (21 Jun 2007)

Any good sources to get a few unmotivated students of their you-know-whats to search for summer jobs?


----------



## shootingstar (21 Jun 2007)

Markjbloggs said:


> Any good sources to get a few unmotivated students of their you-know-whats to search for summer jobs?



Stop feeding them?


----------



## Markjbloggs (21 Jun 2007)

Tried to do that, been threatened with Child Welfare agency. They know their "rights".


----------



## shootingstar (21 Jun 2007)

Markjbloggs said:


> Tried to do that, been threatened with Child Welfare agency. They know their "rights".



 ok thats that out the window so.. 

local farmers are always very busy this time of year???


----------



## legend99 (21 Jun 2007)

Just don't give them any pocket money/make it clear that you will be buying nothing other than minimum essentials for them


----------



## donneln (21 Jun 2007)

Try  for part-time/student friendly jobs.  

The civil service hire for the summer (good pay, for a summer job) but they might have done that by now.

Working at the races (bartending/tote/paddy power) is good pay and they wouldn't have to work a five day week.

Promotions work is pretty flexible too.

And how doing work as an movie/tv extra?


----------



## Satanta (21 Jun 2007)

By students do you mean college or school? 

I second the suggestion of  and from memory some (if not most) of the other job websites offer filters specifically for students/summer jobs. 

There are always the old faithfuls... local hotels (porter, kitchen staff, barstaff), bars, shops, supermarkets, selling strawberries on the side of the road, promotion work, etc.

The biggest problem you'll have is that if they're unmotivated to find a job, they'll be unmotivated to do a job.


----------



## Joan (19 Jun 2009)

Heey, thats not true....Im a student, Im 15 years old and I am dying to get a job, I would mind cleaning something if I would get paid for it... But there are like no jobs and if I find something they wont take me...  Help...


----------



## shesells (20 Jun 2009)

Technically 15 year olds are not supposed to work? Think you're meant to be 16??


----------



## Maynooth (23 Sep 2010)

What's the pay?


----------



## becky (23 Sep 2010)

Work experience is unpaid.


----------



## Maynooth (23 Sep 2010)

becky said:


> Work experience is unpaid.


 
Unpaid work experience is unpaid you mean.


----------



## becky (23 Sep 2010)

Maynooth said:


> Unpaid work experience is unpaid you mean.


 
 Yes, that's what I meant.


----------

